# Tank/Stand unstable? HELP PLEASE!!



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

So I just went out and bought a 29 gal with pine stand. My other tank is a 55gal with same kind of stand. Here's my question. I just set up the tank, put water, rocks in there. I push the tank a little bit and the tank/stand feels unstable like I can nudge it (with a little bit of force) the tank will push over.....

Is this normal ??? The stand/set up is on carpet.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I would think that a tank with a small footprint like a 29 would be a little unstable. The center of gravity is so high and the footprint is so small. At least with a 55 you have 4 feet of width and 12 inches of depth to work with.


----------



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

So, Having the 29 gal tank feel a little bit unstable is normal?

Anyone else have a 29 gal? Also is there anything I can do to secure it ? I do not have kids or dogs running around, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

First off I'm no pro,but if it is that unstable you could put it next to a wall.Then find a stud and secure it into thestud with a long screw.(you can allways find a stud next to a electrical outlet.Then measure over 16",32" etc.Or you could set the legs on small flat pieces of wood


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Unstable because its not level? Did u build the stand yourself?


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

It is common for a stand to be unstable when put over carpet. Make sure you have it far enough from the wall that the stand is not on the tack strip that the carpet is attached to.

It is possible that once the carpet and underpad compresses that it will become more stable, if not you may have to build a platform that is larger than the stand base for the stand to sit on.

Or as jdgambler111 suggested you could secure the stand to a stud with screws and metal strapping. I have done this before. The metal strapping that I mention is a strip of steel, about 3/4 of and inch wide and comes in a roll. It has holes in it every couple of inches where you can put screws through. It is available in hardware/DIY stores and is used to support pipes or ducting.

Burt


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Ravenatnm said:


> I would think that a tank with a small footprint like a 29 would be a little unstable. The center of gravity is so high and the footprint is so small. At least with a 55 you have 4 feet of width and 12 inches of depth to work with.


I didn't mean that it is "normal", I've never had one. But thinking about the small footprint and high center of gravity explains why it's unstable to me. I would do as other suggest and secure the stand to a stud.


----------

